# HOw to cancel Lyft ride



## twnFM (Oct 26, 2017)

I am new to Lyft and use Waze for nav app. 
How do I cancel a ride using the Waze nav app? There is a small steering wheel (using an IPhone) that lets me arrive and pick up pax but I yet to find how to cancel the ride as a driver.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

If you are on the app. In the top right hand corner I believe there should be a clickable icon. It will give you an option to cancel, but if you do this too many times you will be deactivated.


----------



## Beandriver (Aug 27, 2015)

To cancel lyfy rides, accept the ride and drive away until pax cancel.. other wise if you cancel you will be suspended and deactivated.


----------



## twnFM (Oct 26, 2017)

TheWanderer said:


> If you are on the app. In the top right hand corner I believe there should be a clickable icon. It will give you an option to cancel, but if you do this too many times you will be deactivated.


I have never actually canceled a ride myself. Just trying to learn the interface. It'd have to pretty bad for ME to cancel a ride or: obnoxious drunk, smoking in my car, destroying my car, etc.


----------



## Sung Hong (Oct 30, 2017)

You know according to the lyft help center. We are allowed to decline line jobs and they won't count against us. Wheres the button??!!! And the call center denies it. There is no button. Haha


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

Sung Hong said:


> You know according to the lyft help center. We are allowed to decline line jobs and they won't count against us. Wheres the button??!!! And the call center denies it. There is no button. Haha


No button needed it says not to accept it in the first place, that is how you decline a request you let it time out.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Sung Hong said:


> We are allowed to decline line jobs and they won't count against us.


They do count against you; they lower your acceptance percentage.

Lyft just claims they _don't take any action against you_ because of low acceptance...unless, of course, you are working on one of their promotions.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Sung Hong said:


> You know according to the lyft help center. We are allowed to decline line jobs and they won't count against us. Wheres the button??!!! And the call center denies it. There is no button. Haha


They do count against you in that acceptance rate is lowered and your bonus can be squashed.

This is the subject of a potential class action lawsuit. Stay tuned.


----------



## f1zero (Jan 29, 2016)

You can’t cancel a ride using Waze.... common sense should tell you that you use the Lyft app for that


----------



## akamai (Aug 3, 2017)

Drive into a parking structure. After about a minute of poor GPS/network signal, the system will cancel the ride. Did this today to avoid a 15+ minute pick up during rush hour at a restricted military base that I don't even have access to. Still at 100% for the week.


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

When accepting a ride you are entering into a contract cancelling is breach and they have little tolerance for that. Look very closely and don't take it if you don't want it. AR means nothing You are offered a contract but don't accept it is nothing. 

I took a reg Lyft and forgot to turn off Uber. Got a better deal from Uber. Honored the first contract and cancelled the other when that would have made me more money. 

If I have a jacka$$ like last night, back seat driving and belittling me. I take the abuse 1 * them and write up a lengthy detailed report about the incident and how the rider violated the TOS. 

You're all welcome, because when the sh!t bag is trying to get a ride and comes in with 3.8, few if any are going to give him a ride. 

Most riders don't f&% with me because I'M BIG AND UGLY.

I look more like a security detail then some random driver. 

1* me that is fine by the end of the week it will be flushed out of the system. For a rider that rating is going to hang around like bad luggage.


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

Turn off your GPS so the rider can't see where you are. We've all accidentally accepted a ride because the touch screen is sensitive and comes up quickly. If the rider sees you are close by, they'll keep waiting. But if you disappear from their screen, they'll cancel quickly.


----------

